# Very Very Faint Line



## kellyami (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been thinking I might be pregnant for a couple weeks now. I'm not sure when my O was as we were not TTC.

I took an EPT this morning with first morning urine (3 weeks after period).

The test showed an extremely faint line. It didn't show up in any of the pictures I took. But it was very odd. There it was before the 2 minute mark. However, it was very faint and it seemed it was an outline only. So there was no color inside the two lines. I know it could be an evap line, however, it was blue. Most definitely was not white or gray. It was blue.

Could it still be an evap line? What does it mean if it was outlined? I'm going to buy another test today and take the test tomorrow morning, then again in a couple days if it does the same thing.

Might consider a different brand, too.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

IMO, the blue tests are bad to give evap lines. My rule is that when you take a pink dye test, a line is a line and it's a positive. But with a blue dye test, I havent found that to be true. Here is a pretty good website:

http://www.peeonastick.com/

http://www.twoweekwait.com/community/viewforum.php?f=2


----------



## kellyami (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. I had never heard that about blue-dyes!

I grabbed some First Response Early tests and will take one tomorrow morning and again in a couple days.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, I've always had pretty good luck with FRER's. My preferred test is Answer brand, just because it's a little cheaper, but I always buy a couple of FRERs too. I usually test in the mornings, and dont drink any water after about 7 pm the night before to make sure and get good, strong, urine. But that's really because after two kids, if I have anything to drink Ill have to get up and pee in the middle of the night, ruining the whole point of first morning urine.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

If you're on day 21 of your cycle that's really early for a bfp. If you're 21 days after the end of your period or day 26-28, that can still be a little early for a bfp.


----------



## mamasee (Dec 1, 2007)

I bought these on Amazon. You pee into a cup and dip them in. What I like about them is they are so inexpensive, I can repeat the test without spending $$$$$ and then, if I want to get a more expensive test to confirm results later (or a blood test) I can. But, these are supposed to be very reliable.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002YIQEQ/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000GHZZOS&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1TQT2BJAPB2GR84SKQR9


----------



## kellyami (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info and links.

Turns out it was a dye run  Thankfully I took a pic and looked at it later. I got so excited when I first saw the line, I didn't notice it was going horizontal instead of vertical (equate | | test and looked like - | ).

I thought I might be a bit further along if I were pregnant, so I tested then to be sure. Right now I am on CD 27 (usually have average of 37 day cycle). So I am waiting until my expected period CD 38 - Halloween - to test again.

No idea when O is normally.

Current symptoms:

Severe nausea for 2 weeks (since CD 13)

Severe fatigue since CD 13

Headaches CD 20, 21, 24, 25

Muscle soreness since CD 20

Insomnia since CD 22

Acid reflux since CD 24

Light cramping since CD 26

Never had any of these symptoms before, other than last year when I was pregnant (early mc), which I also got nausea and fatigue early on. However, this is SEVERE. I haven't actually had trouble keeping things down, but it is near impossible to GET things down. Just so nauseous the last 2 weeks that I have lost 2lbs!


----------

